
Dark markets have evolved to use encrypted messengers and dead-drops - arto
https://boingboing.net/2019/01/14/drone-serviced-dead-drops.html
======
celticninja
Can using dead drops be that efficient if you are retailing on a national
level? One of the convenience aspects of darknet markets is surely using the
mail service as the courier. Perhaps this is for specific use cases where the
sales are on a wholesale level and the economics work out on that basis.

------
adetrest
Never thought about a dead drop that can only be located with a Bluetooth
beacon only when the right WiFi network is visible on the buyer's phone.
That's... A pretty good idea.

